# Dallas Area, Anyone?



## LeftyRodriguez (Mar 4, 2008)

Anyone up for organizing some kind of Dallas meetup sometime in the next couple of months?


----------



## Lyncca (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm in Fort Worth and would be interested...


----------



## Lyncca (Mar 5, 2008)

LeftyRodriguez said:


> Anyone up for organizing some kind of Dallas meetup sometime in the next couple of months?



I just looked at your gallery.  Nice stuff! Newbs are allowed right?


----------



## LeftyRodriguez (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the mad props (whenever I say that, I envision angry stage implements).  And noobs are always welcome.


----------



## LeftyRodriguez (Mar 5, 2008)

I just looked at your stuff...pretty cool.  I like the locations posts...I'm always looking for new places to go and lately I haven't found any really good places.  I might have to check out the mills in Saginaw sometime.


----------



## Lyncca (Mar 6, 2008)

LeftyRodriguez said:


> I just looked at your stuff...pretty cool.  I like the locations posts...I'm always looking for new places to go and lately I haven't found any really good places.  I might have to check out the mills in Saginaw sometime.



Thanks   I have a thing for mills.  I want to go back to Saginaw and get some better shots.  I want to call and ask if I can take some closer in instead of across a field. 

I want to go check out Pilot Point from yours


----------



## Teresa (Mar 13, 2008)

im also a sorta-newb and would like to join....also looking for new locations to shoot at


----------



## jtpro1 (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm in Ft. Worth as well. Would love to get some kind of a group started if there isn't one already.

-JT


----------



## Lyncca (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey, let's not forget about this   I know there are quite a few people in the area!


----------



## tboat (Apr 19, 2008)

Im in North FtWorth and would be up for a meet up to.......


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm in Arlington... I would like to meet fellow TPF members.


----------



## LeftyRodriguez (Apr 29, 2008)

Let's start offering up ideas and potential meeting dates and see if something will coalesce.  Do we want to meet somewhere and go on a photowalk or what?  Ideas, anyone?


----------



## NoelNTexas (Jun 26, 2008)

I am in Tyler, 2 hours south east. Im interested


----------

